
Do not install RVM until they fix the domain name and certificate issue - kouzant
https://github.com/rvm/rvm/issues/4841
======
bilekas
A little bit hyperbolic no ? It would have failed to GET anyway..

It can still be installed from the ghuc..

curl
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/rvm/rvm/master/binscripts/...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/rvm/rvm/master/binscripts/rvm-
installer) | bash -s stable

~~~
kouzant
No it wouldn't have failed to GET. The domain is resolved correctly ...but in
the wrong IP.

Very easily someone could upload a malware which would be piped to bash.

------
sanxiyn
An interesting incident, but it is now fixed.

